# What other pets so you own?



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

for ferrats to stop them from biting all you have to do is pick them up by the scruf and say no. Picking them up by the scruff puts them in a imidiate sleep almost, its really funny, you should try it with yours.

I Have 

0 Horses (almost 6 if you count the ones I ride everyday)
1 Dog
2 Budgies

Not many, thats all. 

I work in a dog kennel, as well as a grocery store and I am in an animal class. Its all fun!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Awwwww, Ferrats are so cute! I have:
1 horse
1 dog

all together we have 5 horses  and 4 dogs.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Right now i have:

0 horses (going to be 1 by tomorrow, and 2 in 2 weeks  )
2 rabbits
1 brother (surely thats a pet :wink: )


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

I own 

2 dogs and a cat. otherwise a boyfriend lol just joking


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks fer the advice barnrat. And having done a bit o talkin ta some ferret owners I have been doin that since I got em. They still seem to be attackin me though. Oh well, Ima jus' keep tryin.


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

I haveee...
0 Horses =[
3 dogs (Tank, Anthony, Meesha)
1 kitten (Marmalade)
1 hamster (Pandaa)

I used to have two cats when I was younger, but they both died. I've owned 7 hamsters over the years.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I use to breed hamsters....it was fun!


----------



## heartshunters (Jan 13, 2007)

I have two dogs and two cats.


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Ya I used ta breed hamsters too, mostly black bear hamsters  They are fun, I have bred mice, rabbits, rats, pigeons, and guinea pigs too.  I love em all.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I have only ever bred budgies and hamsters...

I have a story with my budgies....

when they were two weeks old the mother died unexpectidly...We had to hand feed them untill they were finally old enough to feed themselves. just recently the father died  . So we have two budgies that were born this summer, Right know they are happy and chirping!


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

Susan and I split like everything...including the dog and the birds. :lol: Basically I have Raini, 2 birds, haha and susan and I split her dogs.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

not in half...when my dog gets bored at our house she goes to sarahs!


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

barnrat said:


> I use to breed hamsters....it was fun!


Two years ago, we thought Pandaa was pregnant...but she wasn't. Turns out she was just fat. :roll:


----------



## Kaiya (Jan 19, 2007)

2 Horses
2 Dogs
2 Cats
1 Fish
1 Rabbit
1 Bird


----------



## Samantha (Jan 14, 2007)

Well let's see - 
I have:

1 husband (not sure if he is a pet or another child - LOL)
1 7 yr old son
2 horses, Dixie (a dapple grey Arab/QH) and Mac (a breeding stock paint colt)
1 cat (connor)

That's it for my crazy household....


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

at my place i have:

1- husband (definitely another child) :shock: 
4 - daughters (ages 23-33) well, they have all moved out now
1 - son-in-law (30) doesn't live here, but still counts 
1 - mother-in-law (86) yes, she lives here
2 - dogs
4 - cats
24 - chickens
18 - guinea's
8 - peafowl
1 - horse


----------



## Samantha (Jan 14, 2007)

WOW - and I thought my house was crazy.  

You win I give up...  

Samantha


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

lol okies i have:
5 DOGS
1 CAT
2 GEESE
1 FERRET
11 HORSES/PONIES
LOADS OF RABBITS (IN THE FIELDS LOL)

BUT MY ALL TIME FAVOURITE ANIMAL I WANT IS A PIGEON! WHOOP GO PIGEONS (AND HORSES)
 
can we see who has the most animals and have a winner lol?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I have 1 horse
2 dogs 
1 cat and
2 budgies


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

i have..
1 horse
2 dogs 
4 cats ( all resuced ) 
1 fish


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re:*

1 cat
1 donkey
1 horse
3 cows 
1 calf
1 chicken
and umm i used to have adog but he died and my cat dispaerared and noone knows what happened to him..


----------



## ThorArb (Jan 31, 2007)

I have:
7 horses (duh! :lol: )
6 dogs (2 mutts, 2 pitbulls, sheltie, blue heeler)
4 cats
1 turtle
3 goldfish
2 snakes (ball pythons)
4 pet "breeder" rats and about 30+ off their offspring :roll:

Yeah I have alot of animals. :lol:

Brittany


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

ok take away one cat from my tally sheet

our 17 yr old house cat died this past sat. nite.  

she was a good old cat. we already miss her bunches.

i think Thor wins for most animals. :shock:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh! I'm sorry about your cat


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry you lost your kitty   

You can take away the two dogs for me also. My dad got mad because they had an accident and got rid of them while I was in school a few weeks ago.  I miss my dog sooo much, she was my little baby, I don't have friendly floppy face to come home to anymore.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh no, I'm sorry. My dad did that to my cat a few years back....


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

In our house we have:

Pit bull mix
German Shepard mix (with abnormally large and fluffy tail)
Little Emma (She's her own breed of kitty. :roll: So prissy, but I absolutely adore her.)
 All of our animals are rescues. 
(P.S - You know you live in the deep south when you can still find wood paneling.)


















































^^ Looks like she doesn't have legs. :lol:


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Kristy your animals are SO cute!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## MLB (Jan 27, 2007)

At our place we have...
*4 dogs...I dislike dogs lol
*1 cat
*1 Sulfur Crested Cockatoo
*3 horses
*1 Chinese Water Dragon
*3 corn snakes
*7 mice
*3 Gerbils
Thats it for us..it used to ALOT more but im slimming my # down to just the bird and my filly


----------



## HorsieLuver (Feb 5, 2007)

I have:

10 horses~
*1 Quarter horse (Lucky)
*1 Paint (Rowdy)
*1 Arabian (Stormy)
*1 Quarter pony (Ginger)
*2 Grade ponies (Prince and Sonny)
*3 Miniature horses (Cherry, Princess, and Kowboy)
*1 Morgen (Shadow)

(The arab, paint, and all three mini horses are my own)

10 dogs~
*1 Terrier mix (Cuddles)
*1 Half Jack Russel 1/2 Terrier mix (Rosie)
*1 Three-fourths Jack Russel 1/4 Terrier mix (Tucker)
*3 Purebred Jack Russels (Buddy, Abby, and Rocky)
*1 Half Yorkshire Terrier 1/2 Pug (Bonnie)
*1 Purebred Yorkshire Terrier (Gypsy)
*1 Purebred Pomeranian (Tippy)
*1 Mutt (Jackie)

(The terrier mix, 3/4 jack russel, and mutt are mine)

*2 Cats~
*2 Tabby Cats (Silver and Fluffy)

(Both cats are mine)

And thats it for NOW  :wink: 
If you want to see pics. I can post them or you can visit my website at www.thebradleyranch.com Thanks!!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I need to update mine  

*2* Horses
1 dog

(Not counting my familys animals)


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 8, 2007)

I'v got a dog. A golden labrador! His name is Odus! :mrgreen:


----------



## jumpingqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Awesome topic!
Let's see here, we have:
2. female Guinea Pigs
3. barn cats (one calico, one American short hair, and the other a blue russian)
4. 6 crazy dogs (yes we are insane!) (1 rodesian ridgeback, 1 great dane, 1 black lab, 1 golden retriever, 1 border collie, 1 australian sheperd)
5. 2 male turtles
6. 13 fish
7. 2 horses (bay and chesnut male Quarter Horses)
8. Lastly, one HUGE (and I mean HUGE!) rabbit named Toby!
lol that's all! FOR NOW! :wink:


----------



## xX_JuniorPrincess_Xx (Feb 15, 2007)

I have:

4 dogs
16 cats
and 2 fish.

I might be getting a hamster soon.. my last one died


----------



## GaitedHorses (Feb 20, 2007)

I have:

3 dogs (Beau, Toby Jo, & Coco)
3 cats (Ero, Kitten, & Grey Cat)
2 birds (Birdie Bird & Bust)
9 BB Red Banny Chickens (Chickabiddy, Rooster #1, Rooster #2, Rooster #3, Mike, Ami, Robyn, Hen #1, & Lucy)
A multitude of cows (the only ones that have names are Brindie, Cocain, Milk, Shake, Saint, Shield, Milky, Butter, Ice, & Cream...the rest have numbers)
5 Horses (Mo, Buttercup, Gypsie, Patch, & Dakota)


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

at my mom's i have...

*1 dog*( baliey, black lab.) ( baliey is a family pet)
*3 cats*(sydney,stella,cricket) (sydney and stella are mine)
*5 fish*( 4 are my sister's,1 is mine)
*1 fiddler crab*(my sister's)

at dad's we have

*1 dog*(dixie) ( some kind of terrier and poddle mix, she's a woddle!)
*1 cat *( butterscoch) ( the dog and cat are a family pets)
*3 fish *( my sister's)
*1 snail* ( also my sisters

and we board keva...
*1 horse* ( keva, we board her at a stable..she's mine


and a guess 1 brother at my mom's plus 2 brothers and a sister at my dads counts too!
:lol: )


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Gosh, some of you have lots!!

I have -

1 Horse (meg)
1 Pony (Willow)
1 Dog (Kaddi)
1 Cat (Mimi)

This is my dog at 3mths old, she's 2 now.


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

meg, i have fallen in love with Kaddi! I think im gunna have to come steal her off yu! KADDI RULES! x


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

i have 3 horses
2 dogs
10 rabbits
2 snakes
1 donkey


----------



## Robyn-Niagara (Mar 7, 2007)

i have one very beautiful cat! she's called amber and is a leopard spotted pedigree bengal! - lot's of character, love her loads!

and i have 1 horse - bay 16hh pure frenchtrotter he's called '' Niagara Du Val" !  love him loads too!


----------



## Scc (Mar 25, 2007)

I have 1 Horse, 2 dogs, and 2 cats, not counting the nieghborhood cats who come to my house, eat my food, and leave.


----------



## NirvanaRider (Mar 28, 2007)

I have the 1 horse, BS Paint mare (27 in 4 days!) plus the two others I ride, Welsh Pony and Arabian.

I have...oh geez lost count...2 male bettas, 9 various tetras (2 different kinds), 2 corys, so thats 13 fish lol. Then I have 3 shrimp, more soon hopefully. 

At my house we have a dog, a bird (soon 2), 4 chickens, the oddball is mine and 5 freaking cats lol.


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

I have:

1 horse (soon to be two)
1 dog 
and 1 boyfriend (he acts like a pet!) x


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

_*i have:*_
2 cats { Uto, Kasey }
1 donkey thats pregnant { jazz }
1 horse { trigger } 
3 cows { Blackie, #42, #69 }
3 calves { mustang, velvet, skarlet }
1 full grown chicken { streach }
4 baby chicks { goose, snow, midnight, and harlequin }


----------



## BlackStallion (Apr 3, 2007)

2 dogs. Although, I used to have 6 pets.


----------



## Oleandra (Apr 10, 2007)

I have 2 rats, wonderfull animals.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

How many pets do I have? o.k. *takes a deeeep breath*

22 Horses, which include:
3 TB's
2 Mustangs (BLM)
1 Percheron
4 Paints
1 Arab
5 QH
6 grade

5 dogs, which include; (all indoor)
1 Boxer AKC (rescue)
1 German Shepherd AKC
1 Husky/Greyhound mix (rescue)
1 Sherpei mix (rescue)
1 Beagle/Dashound mix (rescue)

3 cats (all rescue)

1 Rabbit

24 chickens

3 Children, and 1 husband. (the children and husband are not papered. :lol: )

Whew! That was a mouth full!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Yay, new list!!  

2 Horses
1 Dog
1 Chinchilla

(Again, not counting family horses and animals)


----------



## Jamie K (Apr 18, 2007)

Let's see:

3 Dogs (just gave one to a family member)

Mojo & Shelby-the APBTs:

















And Ransom-the German Labweiler (he doesn't think he's a mutt!)

















Hopefully there will be a horse before too much longer...


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Other than my horse Bonny, I have a sugar glider, Kira. She's gonna have a baby too!!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

alucard said:


> Other than my horse Bonny, I have a sugar glider, Kira. She's gonna have a baby too!!!


Sorry,  Whats a sugar glider?  :lol:


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

^^ sugar glider


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww they're cute! 

Thanks Kristy. :wink:


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

They are very cute! Are they friendly/affectionate?


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Aww, they're so cute! Do they mind being picked up or petted? What do they eat?


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh, I love the sugar gliders! Just way too cute!

I have:
1 horse = paint QH mare. 
2 cats = 1 mane **** and one mostly tabby with a little bengel in there!
3 dogs = 2 Rottie mixes one is rott/shep, and her brother is rott/basset (very confused guy); and 1 cockapoo who looks more like a caviler king charles mixed with a poodle.


----------



## Magic23143 (May 1, 2007)

I have 
2 boxers
1 cat
no horses  right now hopefully soon though


----------



## mandyy4 (May 9, 2007)

I have two Beagles, one Boxer/Lab mix, four mice, two goldfish, and one Bearded Dragon.

I used to have Saddlebreds, but I sold them.
I'm getting an Andalusian and a MO Fox Trotter this summer.


----------

